# First time out on the porch for Kirby this spring.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 9, 2020)

I put Kirby on the porch this morning . It was very warm so I misted him with a spray bottle. For some reason he will not go in a bird bath but loves being sprayed. When he fluffs up while being sprayed he reminds me of a feather duster mt Grandma had.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

Soooo cute......


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Soooo cute......


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2020)

Sweet little bird!


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 9, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I put Kirby on the porch this morning . It was very warm so I misted him with a spray bottle. For some reason he will not go in a bird bath but loves being sprayed. When he fluffs up while being sprayed he reminds me of a feather duster mt Grandma had.View attachment 108993View attachment 108995


Awww, he's so cute!!!


----------



## Devi (Jun 9, 2020)

What a darling bird!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

So sweet.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 9, 2020)

Wow, I'll bet he enjoyed it to the max.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

He looks very happy with his water spray fun and change of scene!

Would he be willing to do a bit of dusting for you, in return for your nice care?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 9, 2020)

Love this, Ruth!  Incredibly cute!  My birds 'tolerate' misting, but I'm not sure they like it.  Today, I put ice packs (those frozen cooler blocks) in a plastic bag inside their cage.  Tropical or not, they don't seem comfortable in excessive heat.
I'm glad your bird got to enjoy his outing!


----------



## Treacle (Jun 10, 2020)

What a beautiful bird. Kirby has character no doubt , I can see it in his face. Sweet sweet sweet  

Saved a baby pigeon a few years back.  'It' grew well and manged to fly off. Started it off with frozen peas warmed up which I read on the internet. Had to get them down its throat at first but then 'it' would take from my hand and once pecking on the ground started, fed appropriate seed. Kept in greenhouse with ventilation for protection and 'it' survived. 

Hands thoroughly washed every time - obviously


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 10, 2020)

Treacle said:


> What a beautiful bird. Kirby has character no doubt , I can see it in his face. Sweet sweet sweet
> 
> Saved a baby pigeon a few years back.  'It' grew well and manged to fly off. Started it off with frozen peas warmed up which I read on the internet. Had to get them down its throat at first but then 'it' would take from my hand and once pecking on the ground started, fed appropriate seed. Kept in greenhouse with ventilation for protection and 'it' survived.
> 
> Hands thoroughly washed every time - obviously


I just loved the photos. I can see the fuzzy little feathers starting to grow around the head. I'm so happy the bird survived. I would have never thought of feeding him or her peas.


----------

